# 52 Places to Go in 2016 (NYT) would you go?



## Capricornium (Oct 27, 2011)

This Article from NYT lists 52 places to go in 2016, Would you go to csome of them?

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/07/travel/places-to-visit.html?place=mexicocity&_r=1



> *Mexico City*
> 
> When Pope Francis visits Mexico City next month, he will draw the faithful from around the country. The Mexican capital, though, is attracting pilgrims of another kind: travelers seeking some of the world’s best cuisine, museums and forward-thinking design. With young people from around Latin America and Spain streaming into the city, and the Mexican peso hitting record lows against the dollar, the city — daunting and endless as it is — radiates energy.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

So basically i'd rather visit Turin for the Egyptian museum instead of going to Egypt? LOLL


----------



## Capricornium (Oct 27, 2011)

Wust El Balad said:


> So basically i'd rather visit Turin for the Egyptian museum instead of going to Egypt? LOLL


Can women go to Egypt without having to dress hijab and long skirts to avoid molestation?


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Capricornium said:


> Can women go to Egypt without having to dress hijab and long skirts to avoid molestation?


That's racist. Plus, it's like saying that going to Mexico city or Guadalajara means that i might be killed by the Cartels (is that the case?) ... Depends where you want to go... I wouldn't suggest you going to informal settlements as you have described your clothes. In that case you should go to the Egyptian cities (resort cities) without any trouble. Anyway, as a tourist you should wear decently (jeans and t-shirt) to avoid any disregard exceptionally if you want to walk in Cairo/ Alexandria or the Suez region..

And as far as i know, hijab is not mandatory in Egypt.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

> *#6 Mozambique*
> 
> Mozambique is a forward-thinking African leader that offers a terrific mix of safari and beach. In July, it became one of the few African nations to decriminalize homosexuality (and abortion), a major step toward creating a more open-minded African destination for L.G.B.T. travelers. The bustling capital, Maputo, is experiencing a budding tolerance, while advocacy groups like Lambda Moz continue to help destigmatize homosexuality countrywide. Mozambique’s tranquil coast continues to draw travelers of all kinds in search of post-safari snorkel and surfing options.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to know Mexico City. In fact, it's the only place that would make me to fly to Mexico. 

In fact, my best friend will visit Mexico City on her vacation on May. She's already arranging the stuff. Last May, she invited me to spend three weeks in Tokyo with her, but I declined in the last minute. I'll have to decline Mexico City too.


----------



## Capricornium (Oct 27, 2011)

Wust El Balad said:


> That's racist. Plus, it's like saying that going to Mexico city or Guadalajara means that i might be killed by the Cartels (is that the case?) ... Depends where you want to go... I wouldn't suggest you going to informal settlements as you have described your clothes. In that case you should go to the Egyptian cities (resort cities) without any trouble. Anyway, as a tourist you should wear decently (jeans and t-shirt) to avoid any disregard exceptionally if you want to walk in Cairo/ Alexandria or the Suez region..
> 
> And as far as i know, hijab is not mandatory in Egypt.




Oh but you might... You really might get killed by narcos.

And I asked you because I have friends who had gone there and lucky they weren't bombarded in their car, and were able to return back, and told us that women have to Dress "properly", it is, not looking like western women.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Wust El Balad said:


> So basically i'd rather visit Turin for the Egyptian museum instead of going to Egypt? LOLL


It's quite ridiculous that they cited the Egyptian Museum instead of other city's main treasures hno: Mole Antonelliana, Castle of Valentino, Venaria Palace, Superga Basilica, Stupinigi Residence are just some examples.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lmao this is the most hipster list I've ever seen.


Some random park in North Dakota is #5 and Grand Rapids, MI is #20 :nuts:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Rosine, Kentucky wtf??


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Any places nearby? No? Not much of a list.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Southern Gulf Islands at number 50! Definitely worth visiting. Good to see it get some recognition. But yes, it is indeed a very hippy/hipster place.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

No, I'm now going to avoid all of them because the NYT has told me I should visit them.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Pope is coming to Ciudad Juarez too. Much more spicier than Mexico City!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> No, I'm now going to avoid all of them because the NYT has told me I should visit them.


Come visit Wroclaw. Despite being European Capital of Culture along with San Sebastian, it didn't make the list.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I was in Poland last month so its probably a bit soon for another trip there, but yes that would be nice. The only travels for this year we've got planned so far are to France in the summer.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Poland and Ukraine are on my 'wish to visit' list, they look very westernized in the photos I went through in the Urban People Life thread.


----------



## Marcus Brody (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually live in one (34)! :lol:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

This list has to have some 'shock value' or no one will read it. That's why every year they spice it up with 'Grand Rapids' or 'Detroit' or 'Iqaluit' or 'Raqqa' or somewhere ridiculous. That's why my bucket list is basically just the Top 100 cities from a Lonely Planet that surveyed a bunch of travelers. So far I'm at 38% and will be at 41% of the list complete in the next 10 days (Santiago, Valparaiso, Buenos Aires)

Also not a big fan of these 'moving photos' thing that Apple is trying to make a thing. And that article has tons of annoying ones.

Of these 52, I've been to:
Malta #3
San Sebastian #18
Dublin #22
Washington #26 (well, I live here)
Barcelona #29
Malaga #43

Found Malaga really boring. Barcelona deserves another chance. It was raining when I went. DC is fantastic but it's not for everyone and is not #26 in the world. I enjoyed Dublin more than I thought I would. Still not #22. Malta is actually my #3 right now. Love that little island where every village of 10 people has a cathedral bigger than St. Peter's


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Garzón
Uruguay
A new wine region blooms near celebrated beaches.

interesting


----------

